# Did your symptoms differ between boy & girl pregnancy?



## CordeliaJ

Only 4 weeks in and EVERYTHING feels the same as last time.

I love my boy, oh I love him SO much, but as we only plan to have 2 children I'd really really like a girl. And I know it will be hard for me to adjust to having another boy.

Thinking this is going to be a boy as it just feels identical to last time (basically, painful!)


----------



## Dinah93

No, exactly the same. But then a friend has two boys, she sailed through the first pregnancy with hardly a symptom where the second one she was sick several times a day from 5 weeks to 30, extreme exhaustion, she was staggered she felt so different and yet it was another boy. I don't think you can rely on symptoms as a way to tell x


----------



## Zeri

I had less morning sickness with my boy, but it lasted a longer time. I also craved more savoury goods whereas with my DD I craved more sweet. Also had cramps with boy pregnancy but not with my girl.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was less sick with my girl but otherwise they were very similar symptom wise.


----------



## Poppiebug

I had about 2 days of feeling just yuk with my DS and I broke out in pimples. This time I had more nausea and tiredness than last time and no real increase in pimples. I'm really hoping I am having a girl, but like people say, you can have two completely different pregnancies and still have the same gender. Only time will tell.


----------



## _jellybean_

I was sicker--much more nauseous and I threw up much more with my girl. Besides that, everything was very similar iirc.


----------



## Kassy

My first pregnancy with my dd was really easy. No nausea, no pains, nothing. This pregnancy I felt sick for two months and now my hips are in agony. I'm still thinking I'm pregnant with another girl though, I can feel it.


----------



## LockandKey

my pregnancies were basically identical, and I have a girl and a boy. I also have a friend whose pregnancies were very opposite, but sure enough she has 2 boys


----------



## MrsM17

Polar opposite pregnancies and I have 2 boys x


----------



## 30mummyof1

this pregnancy has been much harder than with my boys, nausea lasted 8wks as opposed to 3wks with ds2 and hardly any with ds1.


----------



## Kassy

Update, I'm pregnant with a boy. So completely opposite from what the wives tales tell you, lol. I've been so sicky and tired with this pregnancy, but not with my dd.


----------

